# Sorta OT: LeBron cheering for Yankees, how do you feel?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=dw-lebron100407&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> CLEVELAND – As run after Cleveland Indians run crossed home plate, the sellout crowd of 44,608 at Jacobs Field roared and screamed and celebrated the glory of their Indians and the misery of the hated New York Yankees.
> 
> All, that is, except at least one – LeBron James, perhaps the most famous and beloved Clevelander of them all.
> 
> ...





> Say this much for LeBron, he isn't backing down. It would be easy to flip-flop allegiances and blame it on youthful indiscretion. Or just watch the game from home.
> 
> But there was James, down in front at the Jake, getting taunted and heckled as his team got crushed.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good for him.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

At first I didn't care at all. He likes the yankees, big deal. As long as he didn't say that his favorite basketball team wasn't the cavs, that was fine. However, I thought it was kind of stupid that he went out there and rubbed it in everyone's face on tv at the game. The guy is just a frontrunner anyway. He likes the yankees and the cowboys? He saw those two teams on national tv and winning championships when he was a kid, so he decided they were his favorites, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TheBowski said:


> At first I didn't care at all. He likes the yankees, big deal. As long as he didn't say that his favorite basketball team wasn't the cavs, that was fine. However, I thought it was kind of stupid that he went out there and rubbed it in everyone's face on tv at the game. The guy is just a frontrunner anyway. He likes the yankees and the cowboys? He saw those two teams on national tv and winning championships when he was a kid, so he decided they were his favorites, that's all there is to it.


I'm a die hard Cowboys fan, and it has nothing to do with the fact that they were winning championships when I was younger. Maybe he has his reasons.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I'm a die hard Cowboys fan, and it has nothing to do with the fact that they were winning championships when I was younger. Maybe he has his reasons.


why are you a cowboys fan?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> why are you a cowboys fan?


Because my dad was, and I wanted to be like him when I was a kid.

EDIT - And yeah, I was a fan before they won their championships, too.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

TheBowski said:


> The guy is just a frontrunner anyway. He likes the yankees and the cowboys? He saw those two teams on national tv and winning championships when he was a kid, so he decided they were his favorites, that's all there is to it.


Alot of people become fans of teams that way. But if you're not changing your teams when they lose then are you really a front runner? Alot of people became Bulls fans because of Jordan and Pippen, but they also stayed fans when they won 20 games a season. Last I check, the Yankees haven't won a world series in quite a few years. You would figure Lebron would be a White Sox or Cardinal fan if he was a front runner. Same for the Cowboys, when is the last time they won anything?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't care if he is a Yankees fan but it was shall we say tactless to wear the Yankees hat at a Cleveland home game. These are your fans and you know the vast majority aren't supporting the Yankees: not the best PR move IMO


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I get a kick out of how many people were complaining about this. Big deal. He supported the team he has always liked. 

The only thing they should care about is what team he will be wearing when basketball season starts.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

RoyWilliams said:


> I get a kick out of how many people were complaining about this. Big deal. He supported the team he has always liked.
> 
> The only thing they should care about is what team he will be wearing when basketball season starts.


Exactly how I feel.

Who am I to say he shouldn't be wearing the hat of his favorite team, even if they are playing against Cleveland in Cleveland? At the end of the day, we're still talking about a person rooting for a team of an entirely different sport. I don't think Cleveland fans are doing themselves any favors (as far as the media is concerned) by acting up in arms about this. He can root for whoever the hell he wants, as long as it's not another basketball team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This was stupid by Lebron from a PR perspective, plain and simple. I don't particularly care who he roots for (although he was born and raised in Ohio...pretty bad to become a Yankees fan in that scenario in all honesty)


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I'm a die hard Cowboys fan, and it has nothing to do with the fact that they were winning championships when I was younger. Maybe he has his reasons.


No, he was a Yankees, Cowboys, _and_ Bulls fans, all teams winning championships during his early childhood. Either that's a monumental coincidence or Bron is a frontrunner.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't care if he is a Yankees fan but it was shall we say tactless to wear the Yankees hat at a Cleveland home game. These are your fans and you know the vast majority aren't supporting the Yankees: not the best PR move IMO


Well those Yankees caps are quite popular, its worn like worldwide... but yah, Bron prob could've done without the cap

I used to have an Indians cap too, back in the Major League days with Charlie Sheen and Wesley Snipes


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This was stupid by Lebron from a PR perspective, plain and simple. I don't particularly care who he roots for (although he was born and raised in Ohio...pretty bad to become a Yankees fan in that scenario in all honesty)


Ohio feels like 3 states wrapped in one. It's very individualistic, at least, I got that feeling. So despite being from Ohio, Bron liking something different doesn't shock me.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't stand the Browns (pre and post Ravens) and I grew up in Cleveland. Funny thing is I loved the Indians but then stopped watching them after all the bandwagoners jumped on the year the went to the World Series (I know stupid reason but it was fun going to an empty stadium when Lofton, Belle and Baerga were all young)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I can't stand the Browns (pre and post Ravens) and I grew up in Cleveland. Funny thing is I loved the Indians but then stopped watching them after all the bandwagoners jumped on the year the went to the World Series (I know stupid reason but it was fun going to an empty stadium when Lofton, Belle and Baerga were all young)


Yah those were the days when I was a fan too. Up til the days with Sandy Jr., young Jim Thome and Manny Ramirez, Omar Vizquel, Charles Nagy, Orel Herscisher... man that was a fun team. I don't even follow baseball anymore btw.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mateo said:


> No, he was a Yankees, Cowboys, _and_ Bulls fans, all teams winning championships during his early childhood. Either that's a monumental coincidence or Bron is a frontrunner.


Not really. He hasn't changed allegiances (to my knowledge) after he became a fan of the sports, so who cares as long as he sticks with one team?

Why do people care who he roots for? It wouldn't be bad PR if people would just get some common sense and understand that individuals can root for whichever team they please. Is there some contractual agreement that you have to root for teams with the hometown you grew up in?

Personally, I'm a huge Cavs fan, Cowboys fan, and Detroit Red Wings fan, and I don't even like baseball. I could be accused of exactly what you're accusing Lebron of (being a frontrunner), even though my allegiances have absolutely nothing to do with winning. Maybe his do, maybe they don't, but as long as they don't affect his performance as a Cleveland Cavalier, I don't really care. Just like I don't care that he build himself a 35,000 square foot house with a barbershop and bowling alley. He can do what he wants, as long as he does his best at his job.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Its not a bad PR move at all if he doesn't lose fans which he isnt so big deal. His allegiance is to the Cleveland Cavaliers not the Indians.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Be a fan, but be a fan at home if your going too be an idiot. Plenty of times have Browns/Indians players come too watch and support Lebron and the Cavaliers. Lebron represents our city, of CLEVELAND. 

Did anyone see B. Edwards doing the "O-H-I-0" the other week. He says he has been adopted by this town, and this is his state. I am not saying Lebron has to wear a Indians cap and jersey, but if your a yanks fan, come to the game and sit quite. (like queen lateffa (sp?) ) ha 

Now Lebron is only cool when he puts on that #23 jersey - anyways, he will prob. be a Colts - Diamondbacks - South Flordia fan by the time he retires! :rant:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I can't stand the Browns (pre and post Ravens) and I grew up in Cleveland. Funny thing is I loved the Indians but then stopped watching them after all the bandwagoners jumped on the year the went to the World Series (I know stupid reason but it was fun going to an empty stadium when Lofton, Belle and Baerga were all young)



Thats a pretty stupid reason not too like the Indians. You will have bandwagon fans all over the world for every team. If they win, people will come! That doesn't mean that people aren't at home watching the Tribe. Me and my dad stopped going to games in 2001, but always watched them on TV. And he started going to a few this year, including game 1 against the Yanks, is he a bandwagon?

Anywho this Lebron thing is just another thing NY papers can talk about besides the series, because lord knows they have the bugs all ready.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I was more annoyed that they set him up to be sitting with normal fans, and then once the interview was over he got up and left. I don't know where he was sitting, but I don't think it was there.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

i like cowboys, spurs, yankees

that doesnt make me a front runner i was born in san antonio, dallas used to be our only football team in texas, and yankees have tite players(my baseball teams are always dodgers-yankees-astros-rangers, it changes with whoever is doing the best that year)


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> i like cowboys, spurs, yankees
> 
> *that doesnt make me a front runner* i was born in san antonio, dallas used to be our only football team in texas, and yankees have tite players(my baseball teams are always dodgers-yankees-astros-rangers, *it changes with whoever is doing the best that year*)


Not to be a nitpicker, but that statement is as self-contradictory as they come. You're not a frontrunner but your favorite baseball team changes according to who's doing best?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

no only by the core of the 4 teams i like(dodgers, yankees, astros, rangers), i like them all equally, but come playoff time i root for whoever is doing the best.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Thats a pretty stupid reason not too like the Indians. You will have bandwagon fans all over the world for every team. If they win, people will come! That doesn't mean that people aren't at home watching the Tribe. Me and my dad stopped going to games in 2001, but always watched them on TV. And he started going to a few this year, including game 1 against the Yanks, is he a bandwagon?
> 
> Anywho this Lebron thing is just another thing NY papers can talk about besides the series, because lord knows they have the bugs all ready.


I said it was a stupid reason. I don't really care for baseball in the first place so anything that is going to annoy me will tip me over. In fact, I really don't really root for any baseball team unless rooting for the team thats playing against the Yankees


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This was stupid by Lebron from a PR perspective, plain and simple. I don't particularly care who he roots for (although he was born and raised in Ohio...pretty bad to become a Yankees fan in that scenario in all honesty)


I was born and raised in Ohio, but I don't like any Ohio teams. RoyWilliams born and raised in Ohio, doesn't like any Ohio teams. TucsonClip born and raised in Ohio, doesn't like any Ohio teams. 

I don't see why people think you should adopt the teams in your area just b/c that's where you're from...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> i like cowboys, spurs, yankees
> 
> that doesnt make me a front runner i was born in san antonio, dallas used to be our only football team in texas, and yankees have tite players(my baseball teams are always dodgers-yankees-astros-rangers, it changes with whoever is doing the best that year)


I'll just say, HA! to that post!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Be a fan, but be a fan at home if your going too be an idiot. Plenty of times have Browns/Indians players come too watch and support Lebron and the Cavaliers. Lebron represents our city, of CLEVELAND.


So if you had the resources to goto the Yankees game against the Indians today, you wouldnt go?

It shouldnt matter that just because he was gifted in basketball, he doesnt have the right to go out and support any team he chooses on game day. 

Just because you are born somewhere does not mean you have to be the fan of that city. Otherwise, you are no longer a Buckeye fan. You are a Dragon and Student Prince fan.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I was born and raised in Ohio, but I don't like any Ohio teams. RoyWilliams born and raised in Ohio, doesn't like any Ohio teams. TucsonClip born and raised in Ohio, doesn't like any Ohio teams.
> 
> I don't see why people think you should adopt the teams in your area just b/c that's where you're from...


I was born and raised in Ohio and I'm a *MICHIGAN *fan. That's worse (to some people) than being a Yankees fan.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> So if you had the resources to goto the Yankees game against the Indians today, you wouldnt go?
> 
> It shouldnt matter that just because he was gifted in basketball, he doesnt have the right to go out and support any team he chooses on game day.
> 
> Just because you are born somewhere does not mean you have to be the fan of that city. Otherwise, you are no longer a Buckeye fan. You are a Dragon and Student Prince fan.


I don't represent the entire city? It's not just me, I was listening to cleveland talk radio and a lot of people were pissed at Lebron. You have die-hard Cleveland fans that have not won anything, and to see your "King" cheering against your "own" sucked. So it wasn't just me, I am just one of them posting on here. 

There were plenty of yankee fans at Jacobs field, I am sure there were a lot of them that live in Ohio. But none of them are the face of Cleveland! So too put a lot of your pride/joy into cheering for the "Cleveland" Cavaliers and then to see the man you thought was the one to save the city, out cheering against the one's that are trying to do the samething.

Totally different than me moving to South Carolina! I don't give Tucsonclip a hard time for cheering for all teams West of Texas. And S_D for cheering for his Florida schools!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I don't represent the entire city? It's not just me, I was listening to cleveland talk radio and a lot of people were pissed at Lebron. You have die-hard Cleveland fans that have not won anything, and to see your "King" cheering against your "own" sucked. So it wasn't just me, I am just one of them posting on here.
> 
> There were plenty of yankee fans at Jacobs field, I am sure there were a lot of them that live in Ohio. But none of them are the face of Cleveland! So too put a lot of your pride/joy into cheering for the "Cleveland" Cavaliers and then to see the man you thought was the one to save the city, out cheering against the one's that are trying to do the samething.
> 
> Totally different than me moving to South Carolina! I don't give Tucsonclip a hard time for cheering for all teams West of Texas. And S_D for cheering for his Florida schools!


But like i said, just because he was gifted in basketball and was drafted by the city close to where he was born, he has to give up his teams?


Its not his fault he was born near Cleveland, and then drafted by them. Thats no reason to not be able to cheer for the teams that he always liked.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

One thing I'd like to point out is that LeBron's case is unique. Not many people are in the position where they literally are one of the symbols of a certain city. I agree and understand the points made in this thread about supporting long distance teams in a hometown, whether or not they are rivals, but LeBron (as I think most of you understand) is the face of Cleveland, a dying city that desperately needs something to uplift it, such as the case of LeBron. Hence, it's insulting when your "king" (as many like to refer to him as) supports an arch-rival in a separate sport, regardless of the fact it's who he supports for whatever reason. I'm pretty sure die-hard Americans would go crazy if the president openly cheered for Norway in the World Cup.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I must have missed the uproar over this.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I was born and raised in Ohio, but I don't like any Ohio teams. RoyWilliams born and raised in Ohio, doesn't like any Ohio teams. TucsonClip *born* and raised in Ohio, doesn't like any Ohio teams.
> 
> I don't see why people think you should adopt the teams in your area just b/c that's where you're from...


False, how dare you...

If Mike Bibby were on the Heat right now he would slap you. 10 years in Tucson > all the years in Ohio, lol. Just like 4 months in South Carolina > all the years in Ohio. Tiffin and Bowling Green might as well be distant suburbs of Columbus.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I don't represent the entire city? It's not just me, I was listening to cleveland talk radio and a lot of people were pissed at Lebron. You have die-hard Cleveland fans that have not won anything, and to see your "King" cheering against your "own" sucked. So it wasn't just me, I am just one of them posting on here.
> 
> There were plenty of yankee fans at Jacobs field, I am sure there were a lot of them that live in Ohio. But none of them are the face of Cleveland! So too put a lot of your pride/joy into cheering for the "Cleveland" Cavaliers and then to see the man you thought was the one to save the city, out cheering against the one's that are trying to do the samething.
> 
> I don't give Tucsonclip a hard time for cheering for all teams West of Texas.


Thats the side of the country where real sports are played, lol.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Did anyone see B. Edwards doing the "O-H-I-0" the other week. He says he has been adopted by this town, and this is his state.


Im pretty sure he did this because he is supporting the Browns, for who he plays for. He didnt do it for Ohio State.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> But like i said, just because he was gifted in basketball and was drafted by the city close to where he was born, he has to give up his *teams*?
> 
> 
> Its not his fault he was born near Cleveland, and then drafted by them. Thats no reason to not be able to cheer for the teams that he always liked.


If it was the Yanks vs Red Sox and he was in Yankee stadium who gives a F#*K. But he is at the Jake, cheering against his own City. Thats the problem, plus his favorite teams are the two most hated teams in America (or loved, how ever the frontrunners like to say it). 

There are no other examples in the league where you can look at a City and how disappointing they have been in their 3 major sports. And too have the one shining star in your city, pulling for the hated franchise against your own city. He is my boy when he has the Jersey #23 on, but now is classic d-bag outside the NBA season. 

If this was Derek Anderson (the football player) at the Jake with a Yankees hate on, 1) no one would know. 2) no one would care. 

And Tom Brady wearing a yanks hate walking down the street with his wife/girfriend/ho does not count!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> One thing I'd like to point out is that LeBron's case is unique. Not many people are in the position where they literally are one of the symbols of a certain city. I agree and understand the points made in this thread about supporting long distance teams in a hometown, whether or not they are rivals, but LeBron (as I think most of you understand) is the face of Cleveland, a dying city that desperately needs something to uplift it, such as the case of LeBron. Hence, it's insulting when your "king" (as many like to refer to him as) supports an arch-rival in a separate sport, regardless of the fact it's who he supports for whatever reason. *I'm pretty sure die-hard Americans would go crazy if the president openly cheered for Norway in the World Cup*.


I like that example and I will use it for my arguement, Lebron is the President of Cleveland how dare he cheer for Iraq (yanks).


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> If it was the Yanks vs Red Sox and he was in Yankee stadium who gives a F#*K. But he is at the Jake, cheering against his own City. Thats the problem, plus his favorite teams are the two most hated teams in America (or loved, how ever the frontrunners like to say it).
> 
> There are no other examples in the league where you can look at a City and how disappointing they have been in their 3 major sports. And too have the one shining star in your city, pulling for the hated franchise against your own city. He is my boy when he has the Jersey #23 on, but now is classic d-bag outside the NBA season.
> 
> ...


So because he is a star he has lost his right to cheer for the teams he likes, because Cleveland has sucked at everything? So its his fault that he was drafted by the Cavs, so hes not allowed to support his team, because Cleveland has not won anything.

Just because he is a star doesnt mean he should lose his fan card for other teams.

Why does Tom Brady not count, hes the face of the Patriots and that are, and the Yanks/Red Sox rivalry is deeper than Lebron wearing a Yankee hat. Just because Boston wins at something doesnt mean its any different.

Also this our 3 major teams sucking talk has to go. 

The Indians made the playoffs 7 times in the last 13 years, not to bad. Are in the playoffs this year.

The Cavs have Lebron, so they are a playoff team every year now, and just got out of the NBA Finals.

The Browns, well yeah they are the Browns.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

So what? Even Ortiz wears a Yankee's hat!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> So what? Even Ortiz wears a Yankee's hat!


Nice try...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Yeah everyone knows that was a joke.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

RoyWilliams said:


> Im pretty sure he did this because he is supporting the Browns, for who he plays for. He didnt do it for Ohio State.




True, but everyone knows that the O-H-I-O, part of hang on sloopy was adopted by tOSU....its not part of the official lyrics. Many ohio born people, that don't like tOSU hate that song...and wouldnt do that. Even though its the state song of Ohio, not OSU. Braylon knows that also. 

IMO, Lebron was wrong for it. When i've been to cavs games and they've shown cleveland athletes there i've never seen them wearing gear of the team the Cavs are playing...ex-Kellen Winslow at the Cavs-Heat game. LBJ admited he is friends with CC and likes the Indians, just not against New York. 

I find it funny, that i don't know anyone from Ohio, that is a fan of the royals, buccaneers in the 90s, mavs in the 90s. Matter of fact, everyone i know from Ohio that doesnt follow cleveland or cincy teams likes succesful ones, and thats what grinds my gears.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> False, how dare you...
> 
> If Mike Bibby were on the Heat right now he would slap you. 10 years in Tucson > all the years in Ohio, lol. Just like 4 months in South Carolina > all the years in Ohio. Tiffin and Bowling Green might as well be distant suburbs of Columbus.


I'm sorry I thought you were born in Fo-Troit, my deepest appologies.

I'm gonna throw my :twocents: into the mix...

2003: Dwyane Wade's rookie year in Miami. Marlins are deep in the postseason, NLCS against the cursed Chicago Cubs, who is in Marlins stadium wearing Cubs gear? D-Wade :boohoo2: 










2006: Miami Heat vs. Dallas Mavericks Game 1 NBA Finals. Terrell Owens (a HEAT season ticket holder courtside) is wearing a Shaquille O'Neal jersey COURTSIDE in DALLAS, as well as the 3 games in Miami. If I could find quotes, I would post them, but I remember him saying something around the lines of "Dallas is my city now, but Miami is my team." :boohoo2: 

As for Braylon, "Hang On Sloopy" is the official rock song of the State of Ohio (established 1985). 



> The song gained an association with the Ohio State University after its marching band began playing it at football games; it first played it October 9, 1965 after a band member, John Tatgenhorst, begged the director to try playing it. After finally convincing the director, Tatgenhorst arranged the song and the band played. *After the crowd reaction, the band began to play it at every game and now it is a Saturday tradition to play the song before the start of the fourth quarter of every Buckeye game. Since then, the song has become an unofficial fight song for the university*, with it appearing on the band's CDs and as a free download on its website.
> 
> *The song has also become a feature at all Cincinnati Bengals and Cleveland Browns home games where, like at Ohio State, it is traditionally played before the fourth quarter. Fans usually chant the letters "O, H, I, O" during the pauses in the chorus while mimicking the shape of the letters with their arms, similar to the dance for the song "YMCA" by The Village People. It is also sometimes done at home games of the Cleveland Cavaliers and Cleveland Indians.*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hang_on_Sloopy


The song became popular in the state of Ohio b/c of the Buckeyes, but it's not by any means an "Ohio State" song. Someone who's only attended Bengals home game would think of it as a Cincinnati Bengals tradition just like you might see it as a Ohio State/Cleveland tradition. :azdaja:

After all that, I'd like to walk downstairs and slit your throat from ear to ear, Mr. Larry Hughes for Retirement.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

RoyWilliams said:


> *Also this our 3 major teams sucking talk has to go*.
> 
> The Indians made the playoffs 7 times in the last 13 years, not to bad. Are in the playoffs this year.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't.

1-haven't heard it much these past 2 years. But 5+ years of sub-par performances by 3 teams, is hard to swallow...even when they have succeded, reaching the top hasn't happened. If the Indians win that World Series in 97, the hangover would have been much easier to swallow, if the browns don't blow it against Pittsburg in the 2nd half the same would be true. 

2-Cavs had 8 years of bad draft picks, poor performances. Last 2 seasons have been great, but feel short. 

Cleveland teams, for the majority of the posters on this site have sucked in our lifetime, outside of the tribe. But 5 good years followed by 5 awful ones, makes it hard. So for the fans to be saying that isn't wrong. Its just that one championship hasn't came, for all the good teams we have had in the past decade. Probly only 3 teams, good enough to win a title. Tribe 
'95 and '97. And a stretch Cavs '06-'07.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why don't you just add this to your "Haterade" meter?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

To many people doing actual research on this thread!

Lets just all pray Lebron came late to work today because he was pissed and couldnt sleep his "yanks" lost. So Mike Brown made him run an extra down and back.

End of story!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Morongk22 said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> 1-haven't heard it much these past 2 years. But 5+ years of sub-par performances by 3 teams, is hard to swallow...even when they have succeded, reaching the top hasn't happened. If the Indians win that World Series in 97, the hangover would have been much easier to swallow, if the browns don't blow it against Pittsburg in the 2nd half the same would be true.
> 
> ...


You cant keep living in the past when you want to. Your NBA team made it to the finals and will be in the playoffs as long as you have Lebron(they had 5 losing seasons but were playoff contenders before then), and your baseball team(7 appearances in 13 years) is a series away from the Finals.

Your not even the worst sports city in Ohio. That goes to Cincinnati.

One football playoff appearance since 1991.
3 playoff appearances since 1979. 9 losing season since 1995.

So since 1987 - Cavs - 11 seasons in playoffs, 8 not. 1 Finals appearance
Indians - 7 playoff appearances in last 13 years, including 2 WS appearances

Just because you dont win the big one doesnt mean your not successful.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I hope they interview Lebron and see how he feels now!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> You cant keep living in the past when you want to. Your NBA team made it to the finals and will be in the playoffs as long as you have Lebron(they had 5 losing seasons but were playoff contenders before then), and your baseball team(7 appearances in 13 years) is a series away from the Finals.
> 
> *Your not even the worst sports city in Ohio. That goes to Cincinnati.*
> 
> ...


Now thats just crazy Roy! And if you say that Cinci is a worse sports city than Cleveland you must be blind with Cleveland hate. The reds have 3 World Champ Rings since the Tribe last one theirs in 1948. While the Bengals have made 2 supers bowls apperances(one while we were alive) and the Browns have yet to reach one in their entire organizations NFL life! (sorry-bit of research on this post) 

I guess when ESPN did all those articles and polls on the most cursed/unlucky city in sports, I failed to see Cinci at the top of that one.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=cursed/041029

http://www.crookedriversports.com/clevelandcursedsportscity.html



> You may remember last year that ESPN2's Cold Pizza & ESPN.com featured a countdown of the Most Cursed Sports Cities. Week after week they counted down the cities with the worst sports luck on ESPN2, while recounting each town's most painful moments on their web site. As each new city was introduced on the way to #1 (in this case, a designation you really didn't want), it became more obvious that our delighftul sports city of *Cleveland was assured of finally finishing #1 in something*.


^ Yep


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Now thats just crazy Roy! And if you say that Cinci is a worse sports city than Cleveland you must be blind with Cleveland hate. The reds have 3 World Champ Rings since the Tribe last one theirs in 1948. While the Bengals have made 2 supers bowls apperances(one while we were alive) and the Browns have yet to reach one in their entire organizations NFL life! (sorry-bit of research on this post)
> 
> I guess when ESPN did all those articles and polls on the most cursed/unlucky city in sports, I failed to see Cinci at the top of that one.
> 
> ...


Yea but the Browns left Cleveland, and won a Super Bowl in Baltimore. :greatjob:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Now thats just crazy Roy! And if you say that Cinci is a worse sports city than Cleveland you must be blind with Cleveland hate. The reds have 3 World Champ Rings since the Tribe last one theirs in 1948. While the Bengals have made 2 supers bowls apperances(one while we were alive) and the Browns have yet to reach one in their entire organizations NFL life! (sorry-bit of research on this post)


Care to argue the facts? You say all you guys have known is loss etc for all three sports. Yet you guys have been successful at making the playoffs in 2 of the 3 sports in the last 15 years. How can you argue the numbers that say you guys have made the playoffs 1 out of 2 years in the last 13-20 seasons in baseball/basketball. That is your lifetime.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Care to argue the facts? You say all you guys have known is loss etc for all three sports. Yet you guys have been successful at making the playoffs in 2 of the 3 sports in the last 15 years. How can you argue the numbers that say you guys have made the playoffs 1 out of 2 years in the last 13-20 seasons in baseball/basketball. That is your lifetime.


Playoffs is just another week of practice, right?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Playoffs is just another week of practice, right?


Thats what moron always told me. But playoffs also = success. Just because you dont win it all doesnt mean your not successful, it just meant you werent the best. Like the Eagles, they never won a super bowl but they were a damn good team. Or the Bills, im sure the fans thought they were successful even though they lost every SB.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Yea but the Browns left Cleveland, and won a Super Bowl in Baltimore. :greatjob:


ouch


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

RoyWilliams said:


> Thats what moron always told me. But playoffs also = success. Just because you dont win it all doesnt mean your not successful, it just meant you werent the best. Like the Eagles, they never won a super bowl but they were a damn good team. Or the Bills, im sure the fans thought they were successful even though they lost every SB.



True but rarely do teams make the playoffs or championship games that aren't good enough to win. Ask any bills fan if they would trade 4 super bowl losses for 1 win and they will tell you yes.

IMO, to reach the playoffs and fail everytime, is worse than winning once. But, that may be hard for non-cleveland fans to understand, becuase you and diesel, have seen your team win, rather than go 0-3...in your lifetime.....and no recent history before that

Cleveland sports=139 combined seasons, without a championship. If that doesn't help you understand why anxious, i don't know what to tell you.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*C.C. Sabathia*


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

RoyWilliams said:


> Just because you dont win the big one doesnt mean your not successful.



Then why was mike hargrove fired, why is torre's left foot out the door, why did mariucci get the ax in san fran, thats just a few, def. more....by who's standards does losing in playoffs=success. Not mine and not most pro franchises.

2nd place is just the 1st loser


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> *C.C. Sabathia*


That's even worse, but im not 100% in belief, that the photo isnt photoshopped.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> That's even worse, but im not 100% in belief, that the photo isnt photoshopped.


Its not photoshopped...

http://www.realcavsfans.com/showthread.php?t=2467


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

well...that sucks...3 years ago though, means nothing to me now, and wasn't that big of a story then because LBJ is Cleveland...CC, although very large, is like Akron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This topic is still going? Boring


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Basically what it comes down too is New York Yankees are loved to be hated, and I love to hate them. I would just hope everyone else in the great U.S.A would follow suit. Starting... NOW!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, I hope you enjoy all those Yankee fans cheering for the Indians, because there is no way they cheer for Boston.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> True but rarely do teams make the playoffs or championship games that aren't good enough to win. Ask any bills fan if they would trade 4 super bowl losses for 1 win and they will tell you yes.
> 
> IMO, to reach the playoffs and fail everytime, is worse than winning once. But, that may be hard for non-cleveland fans to understand, becuase you and diesel, have seen your team win, rather than go 0-3...in your lifetime.....and no recent history before that
> 
> Cleveland sports=139 combined seasons, without a championship. If that doesn't help you understand why anxious, i don't know what to tell you.





Morongk22 said:


> Then why was mike hargrove fired, why is torre's left foot out the door, why did mariucci get the ax in san fran, thats just a few, def. more....by who's standards does losing in playoffs=success. Not mine and not most pro franchises.
> 
> 2nd place is just the 1st loser












Apparently Cleveland sports fans (or just you and LBJ) have taken the Ricky Bobby "If you ain't first, you're last" slogan to heart.

I don't see how you can realistically go into EVERY season expecting to win a championship. Did you really see the Browns as a Super Bowl contender this season? Or even a legit threat in the AFC or even their division? I would hope not. Did you two think you had any chance against Cincinnati a few weeks ago? I know atleast one of you bet against the Browns...

Do you feel like last season, the Cavs were a failure? I don't think many people saw the Cavs higher than 3rd in the division, behind Detroit and Chicago, but look at how they performed! They over-achieved...but that's not success?

The Tribe get into the postseason, beat the Yankees (a series where they were the underdogs), and if they lose to Boston, is that season a failure? 

It's not something that happens overnight...how many teams come from the bottom of their leagues to win championships the following year, then go back to being bad? It's not something that happens often, it's a gradual climb (the Marlins are the only exception that came into mind). You start building your franchise into a winner, and work your way up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Its not photoshopped...
> 
> http://www.realcavsfans.com/showthread.php?t=2467


I believe he also said he roots for the Raiders when they play the Browns.

All this just doesn't matter. Admittedly I would find it weird if Lebron wore the jersey of another team in his sport, like if he was going around sporting a Knicks jersey or something, but as far as other sports, he can go ahead and root for whoever he wants to. It's of no consequence to basketball. 

He's not a representative of me, my views, or anyone I know. I don't consider him to represent Cleveland. If he were to do something stupid, I wouldn't think it makes the whole city look stupid. Just Lebron James. And I don't happen to think him cheering for the Yankees is stupid anyway. 

I can't believe some of the things I've heard people say about Lebron over this whole thing. For crying out loud, it's just a sport.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> This topic is still going? Boring


The Cavs forum has been dead for the offseason. You should welcome the activity even if you dont like it.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Apparently Cleveland sports fans (or just you and LBJ) have taken the Ricky Bobby "If you ain't first, you're last" slogan to heart.
> 
> I don't see how you can realistically go into EVERY season expecting to win a championship. Did you really see the Browns as a Super Bowl contender this season? Or even a legit threat in the AFC or even their division? I would hope not. Did you two think you had any chance against Cincinnati a few weeks ago? I know atleast one of you bet against the Browns...
> 
> ...


But when you have teams that make the playoffs, they have the same chance to win as anyone else, everyone is 0-0...if the opposite was true then, just give the title to the team with the best regular season record.

When cleveland fans, say our teams are bad, it was becase from 2000-2005...we went 2-15. Only the 2000 indians, and by luck 2002 browns made the playoffs. From 1990-1995, i think the browns went twice and the cavs twice, maybe. 1995-2000, was only succesful becuase of the indians. Sure the past 2 seasons have been great, but that statement, is more of a generalization of the past 2 decades, rather than past few years.

By the way, I would put cleveland as the 2nd most successful sports city this year, behind boston.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It's not something that happens overnight...how many teams come from the bottom of their leagues to win championships the following year, then go back to being bad? It's not something that happens often, it's a gradual climb (the Marlins are the only exception that came into mind). You start building your franchise into a winner, and work your way up.


Problem is that the city of cleveland has been rebuilding for 50 years. Show me a city that has waited that long. I challenge you and RoyWilliams, to find i worse sports city, than cleveland. *(meeting a minimum of 2 pro teams)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> Problem is that the city of cleveland has been rebuilding for 50 years. Show me a city that has waited that long. I challenge you and RoyWilliams, to find i worse sports city, than cleveland. *(meeting a minimum of 2 pro teams)


Ol Papa Bear, only TWO teams necessary? You left yourself a open to attack!

You know someone would be proud of me for this....BUFFALO!

The Bills have NEVER won a Super Bowl, they went to FOUR STRAIGHT and *LOST!* 
What have they done since? They've made the playoffs a few times, but always fall short to surprises (Jacksonville, 1st home playoff loss EVER), Dolphins (1998, Flutie's rise, Moulds 240 yrds in loss), Tennessee (1999, Music City Miracle), and a 2004 final week loss that cost them a wildcard spot.

The Sabres have *NEVER* won a Stanley Cup. 
They've made the conference finals the past two seasons, lost in both. Lost in the Finals in 1999, and lost in the conference finals the previous year. And lost in the Finals way back in 1975. Outside of that, many seasons of making the postseason, and losing early.

The last year Buffalo had a pro sports championship of any kind was 64/65, when the Bills won AFL championships. The Browns won a NFL championship in the same year, 1964.


...and Philly comes close

Eagles haven't won in 47 years
Flyers in 32
Phillies in 27
Sixers in 24

8898 days without a title in Philly!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Also, The Cubs haven't won in *99 years*, even with the Bulls, that almost has to trump Cleveland's misery. They haven't even made a world series since 1945. Henry Ford started produced his first Model T during the Cubs postseason run!!!

72 Posts
Roy Williams 11
Larry Hughes... 11
Morongk22 8
Shaq_Diesel 7
TucsonClip 5

Why don't we just have a personal forum to argue since we can't do it in person anymore??


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Morongk22 said:


> But when you have teams that make the playoffs, they have the same chance to win as anyone else, everyone is 0-0...if the opposite was true then, just give the title to the team with the best regular season record.
> 
> When cleveland fans, say our teams are bad, it was becase from 2000-2005...we went 2-15. Only the 2000 indians, and by luck 2002 browns made the playoffs. *From 1990-1995, i think the browns went twice and the cavs twice, maybe.
> *


Cavs went to the playoffs in 1995-96, 1994-95, 1993-94, 1992-93, 1991-92, 1989-90.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Morongk22 said:


> Problem is that the city of cleveland has been rebuilding for 50 years. Show me a city that has waited that long. I challenge you and RoyWilliams, to find i worse sports city, than cleveland. *(meeting a minimum of 2 pro teams)


San Diego: The Padres have never won a World Series. The Chargers have never won a Super Bowl.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Umm, does San Diego even qualify as a sports city? I say no. But don't forget, they did enjoy Branko Segota and the San Diego Sockers' reign of terror in the MISL during the 80's and 90's. Oh wait, indoor soccer isn't a sport. My bad. :lol:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

RoyWilliams said:


> San Diego: The Padres have never won a World Series. The Chargers have never won a Super Bowl.


And the Clippers left town...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> Umm, does San Diego even qualify as a sports city?


Two major sports, id say so.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

RoyWilliams said:


> Two major sports, id say so.


I'm not so sure, by that logic Anaheim would qualify. Both are minor league sports cities at best IMO, but then again this is way off topic. Back to the main issue, I would definitely be put off by the whole Lebron/Yakees thing if I were a Cleveland fan. It's one thing to grow up in New York, or at least have some family ties to the city, which he obvsiouly doesn't. So to blatantly go against your hometown and the city in which you make a very, very nice living is just a slap in the face. I don't care what the excuse is, it's just not smart.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> I'm not so sure, by that logic Anaheim would qualify. Both are minor league sports cities at best IMO, but then again this is way off topic. Back to the main issue, I would definitely be put off by the whole Lebron/Yakees thing if I were a Cleveland fan. It's one thing to grow up in New York, or at least have some family ties to the city, which he obvsiouly doesn't. So to blatantly go against your hometown and the city in which you make a very, very nice living is just a slap in the face. I don't care what the excuse is, it's just not smart.


I believe we are using the major three, baseball, football, and basketball.

If you read all the way through this is still the topic.

Cleveland isnt his hometown, its his place of business.

Also he said hes pulling for the Indians now that his team is out, and might even sport a Tribe hat.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

RoyWilliams said:


> I believe we are using the major three, baseball, football, and basketball.
> 
> If you read all the way through this is still the topic.
> 
> ...


Okay, well I was including hockey but I guess that's not really considered a "major" anymore. 

As for Cleveland not being his hometown, fair enough. But if I'm not mistaken isn't Akron essentially a stone's-throw away? It's close enough to make supporting the Yankees an insult to both Cleveland and Akron alike. Correct me if i'm wrong, but I'm assuming a majority of the Akron citizenry supports the Indians. As a native of Southern California I can't speak for any other fanbase, but I have always been under the impression that in other parts of the country such as Cleveland fans are a bit more passionate about their local teams and tend to take such incidents more personally than many of us might in the Los Angeles area. I'm just speaking for myself in saying that I would likely be offended if such a strong local presence with native ties to my region were to seemingly flaunt his favoritism toward my team's adversary. I also find it funny that Lebron is now saying that he might support the Indians since his beloved Yankees have been knocked out - to me that's even more offensive than wearing a Yankees hat at Jacob's Field! :biggrin:


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

i knew saying 2 would, leave me open for an attack, but honestly...hockey, non of us care about that...only bdog likes hockey. I would say philly is pretty close to cleveland, so i'll give u that one...but i cant give you buffalo

San Diego still a young sports city both teams came town in the mid 60's, plus browns have never won superbowl and cavs have never won an nba champsionship, and indians have won since well before san diego's exsistance


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> I also find it funny that Lebron is now saying that he might support the Indians since his beloved Yankees have been knocked out - to me that's even more offensive than wearing a Yankees hat at Jacob's Field! :biggrin:


No big suprise, he's a front runner. Bulls/Cowboys/Yanks...doesnt get much more clear than that


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Also, The Cubs haven't won in *99 years*, even with the Bulls, that almost has to trump Cleveland's misery. They haven't even made a world series since 1945. Henry Ford started produced his first Model T during the Cubs postseason run!!!
> 
> 72 Posts
> Roy Williams 11
> ...


except that the white sox won a world series, and the bears have a superbowl...sorry chi-town is more succesful than cleveland 3 out of 4 teams winning a title in the past 22 years...i call that success


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Morongk22 said:


> No big suprise, he's a front runner. Bulls/Cowboys/Yanks...doesnt get much more clear than that


He might have been a front runner 90s but he stuck with them.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Morongk22 said:


> but i cant give you buffalo
> 
> San Diego still a young sports city both teams came town in the mid 60's, plus browns have never won superbowl and cavs have never won an nba champsionship, and indians have won since well before san diego's exsistance


I know you wanted time limits of 50 years since Clevelands last title, but SD has zero for the 38-50 years they have existed.

Id assume your are going on Super Bowls for the NFL, in which both teams have been waiting, and neither have a title. Chargers were established 9 years after the Browns. But both have been waiting on that first title in the SuperBowl era. 

The Padres came in 1969, and have 0 titles. Cleveland atleast has a title, albeit 20 years before San Diego came into existance, but still a title.

So i have no idea why you would not count them, just because they were lucky enough to be a part of the original leagues. Waiting your entire time in existance is just as bad, when its 35-50 years, and have no titles.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Are we still doin this? and as in we, I mean you guys. Please go get some fresh air, that was too much research


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> He might have been a front runner 90s but he stuck with them.


Must be rough to stick with these teams, pulling a Yanks hat off the shelf and heading to a playoff game. I've never heard anything about the Bulls before this article, so I am sure he was like half of America and forgot who the Bulls were when Pippen and Jordan left.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Must be rough to stick with these teams, pulling a Yanks hat off the shelf and heading to a playoff game. I've never heard anything about the Bulls before this article, so I am sure he was like half of America and forgot who the Bulls were when Pippen and Jordan left.


When the interviewed him is when he gave the teams. The only one that stayed good from when he picked them was the Yankees, but thats a given. Atleast he didnt jump ship from Dallas like half the fans did after 95.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> When the interviewed him is when he gave the teams. The only one that stayed good from when he picked them was the Yankees, but thats a given. Atleast he didnt *jump ship from Dallas like half the fans did after 95*.


Well at least you will have them all back now. The Browns are one 27-0 win over the Dolphins this sunday from having the whole state of Ohio back on the bandwagon :yay:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Well at least you will have them all back now. The Browns are one 27-0 win over the Dolphins this sunday from having the whole state of Ohio back on the bandwagon :yay:


Cleo Lemon is gonna **** all over the Browns...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Well at least you will have them all back now. The Browns are one 27-0 win over the Dolphins this sunday from having the whole state of Ohio back on the bandwagon :yay:


Cleo Lemon > Brady Quinn, plus hes starting for me this week.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Cleo Lemon > Brady Quinn, plus hes starting for me this week.


No wonder your fighting randy for last!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

> 3. LeBron looks bigger and stronger. I almost felt sorry for some of the Pistons he knocked down. Also seemed to shoot with confidence. *There was constant , continuous booing every time he touched the ball ("Yankees suck"). *And if you believe that...



hahah thats my Cleveland Indians fans right there! Go Tribe!


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

RoyWilliams said:


> When the interviewed him is when he gave the teams. The only one that stayed good from when he picked them was the Yankees, but thats a given. Atleast he didnt jump ship from Dallas like half the fans did after 95.



to be honest he probly did jump ship from dallas and got back on last year, it wouldnt be a big suprise would it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If the Indians make the World Series, can we put an end to all this "our teams never win" crap? You've played in basically every championship game this year, and lost, but atleast were runner-ups!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If the Indians make the World Series, can we put an end to all this "our teams never win" crap? You've played in basically every championship game this year, and lost, but atleast were runner-ups!


No, they have to win it.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If the Indians make the World Series, can we put an end to all this "our teams never win" crap? You've played in basically every championship game this year, and lost, but atleast were runner-ups!


No, because in 50 years and my kids are argueing with your kids who are fighting with rob's 9 kids. They will not care who the running up was. 

But then again they will have time machines and could just go back in time and have Charles Nagy field that grounder and throw out Edgar Renteria and the Indians win the World Series.

But really to be fair, a lot of you could be thinking short term. The Browns have yet to make it too the superbowl and the Indians were on a 41 year drought of making the "PLAYOFFS" before 1995. As well the Cavs just made their first championship just the past year, so the past few years have been good to us. Still the let down of having nothing to show for it sucks. 

But then again, I barely remember the NBA season, feels like game 6 vs the Pistons was 10 years ago. And if the Cavs had beat the Spurs would it have changed anything right now? Probaly about 6 pages off this thread, thats about it. ha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It is kinda messed up when you think about it

Ohio State Buckeyes Basketball = makes championship game, loses
Ohio State Buckeyes Football = makes championship game, loses
Cavs = make championship game, get swept

That's basically my favorite teams to follow all making the championship and losing. It's great to get there yeah, but those are some painful losses.

Then you have this year: Tribe and Browns - Tribe could get to the championship this year and break the curse, heck even the Browns are on track for the playoffs this year...OSU obviously #1 again in Football

Things are finally starting to look up for Ohio Sports teams


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

^^ and you can add the "Cleaveland Indians = make world series, get swept by the Colorado Rockies" to that list.


----------

